# Male or female?



## BubbleTea (Feb 20, 2019)

Mars is 18 inches or so now, and an estimated 6-8 months, and I was wondering if any more experienced eyes could see details about the gender better than I can. They may be a bit too young still, it’s quite a challenge to get a non-blurry photo since they don’t like staying still lol.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pics are rough but I'll go with female.


----------



## BubbleTea (Feb 20, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> Pics are rough but I'll go with female.


Would you like me to try and get a clearer pic?


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 20, 2019)

BubbleTea said:


> Would you like me to try and get a clearer pic?


If you could.


----------



## Martin (Aug 5, 2019)

I’d say female


----------



## Merlot (Aug 28, 2019)

I’d say female too, I don’t see the dots, let’s get a better pic of that butt to see for sure lol


----------



## Daddy (Sep 26, 2019)

Id vote female


----------



## onnie0047 (Oct 16, 2019)

if you feel with your finger you can feel the bump, if you don't feel a bump, he is either too young or its a female. I was able to tell Felix was a male at 6 months of age


----------



## Matthew watford (Jan 7, 2020)

Does anyone have any idea what gender my Argentine red tegu is


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 7, 2020)

I need a clear close-up of the vent.


----------



## Matthew watford (Jan 7, 2020)

Ok btw they are a foot long


----------



## Matthew watford (Jan 7, 2020)

That's the best I could get the we're squirming alot


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 7, 2020)

My apologies. Should've been more particular. When you can, photograph directly at vent with tegus head facing up, not down. I'm looking for scalation around edge of cloaca. No hurries.


----------



## Matthew watford (Jan 8, 2020)

Ok thank you how can I get them to stay still long enough to get the picture


----------

